# Luz de bicicleta quemada 4 pilas recargables



## rub3n (Ago 24, 2016)

Hola, no sé si es el lugar exacto donde preguntar, si no lo es disculpad.

Tengo un foco de bicicleta alimentado por una batería así:







el caso es que perdí el cargador de 8,4v a 1000 mah y por casa encontré uno de 9V 1A y pensé que por esa diferencia de voltaje no iba a pasar nada y parece ser que se ha quemado, encima no me ha pasado con una, es que soy gilipollas e hice la prueba con otra bateria igual, ahora al conectar a la corriente con SU cargador original no las carga, tiene un led que indicaba cuando cargaba y se ponía en rojo cargando y verde cuando estaba pues al conectarla (y sin conectar también, el led está siempre que está conectado a la red) se queda en verde y no la carga nada.

Abría una de ellas y vi una plaquita que tiene condensadores de estos minúsculos y un par de chips de estos que tienen muchas patitas muy parecido a ese:






he estado buscando y preguntando a los chinos de Ebay si tenían para mis especificaciones y no tienen ese mismo chip, así que me queda tirarla a la basura y comprar una nueva o que me echeis un cable para no tener que tirarlas porque son nuevas practicamente. Habría alguna manera de usar ya esas baterías y acoplar el cable positivo negativo que se conecta al a luz para alimentarla? No creo que sea muy complicado, no?
La batería nueva me cuesta 7,25€, que son 2, 14,50€ y espera un mes a que llegue...
Si saco la solución aquí os lo agradecería un montón, porque me he cortado las alas jodiendome las salidas nocturnas. ...


----------



## papirrin (Ago 25, 2016)

esas cosas sirven como proteccion de la bateria, si se alimenta con un amperaje muy alto se protege la bateria, ademas de que se corta por exceso de temperatura, si tienes cuidado al cargar la bateria limitando la corriente a unos 800mA y no sobrecargarla, puedes presidir de ese circuito cargando y alimentando directamente.
hay algunas tablets que son de 7V y su bateria podria tener un circuito de esos y quizas una de tablet de 3.7 podria servir igual


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 26, 2016)

No sabes nada de electronica ni tienes tester (multímetro).:Compra unas resistencias de 1 Watt, de 4,7- 2,7 y 1 ohm. Una de cada una. Usa la fuente que tienes directamente pero con una de esas resistencias en el cable positivo. Empieza con la de 4,7 y ves si carga. Sin el circuito, lógico. Si calienta mucho la resistencia, pomes una mas grande, 10 ohms, por ejemplo. Veras que tiene que andar. Si tienes multímetro, te daría otras indicaciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2016)

no es buena idea eso de las resistencias,si la bateria es de li-on/litio ,pueden estallar 
primero tiene que decir que tipo de bateria es ,,,,
haa dice 4 pilas,,,porque no usa un cargador y listo ¡¡¡
capas que las pilas sean de esas de niquel metal ,lo mas problable


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2016)

Leyendo atentamente...

"Bicho con patitas muy parecido a este"

Osea "no tengo ni p...a idea de lo que tengo entre manos"

Comprendo que no sepas, y que no sepas que no sabes, pero sin una foto real no podemos adivinar.
Dentro de la cosa negra con patitas puede haber cualquier cosa, desde un amplificador a un ordenador , si, las dos acaban en OR pero no tienen nada más en común .

Por favor pon fotos reales y luego veremos si se puede hacer algo o no.

Lo siento pero no somos adivinos.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 27, 2016)

Las fotos reales no sirven de mucho,  esos CI en su mayoría no tienen una nomenclatura fácil de rastrear,  casi por suerte encontré la ficha técnica de alguna y hacen más o menos lo que comento,  casi siempre es un IC sensor de corriente y temperatura y un mosfet.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 27, 2016)

Rey. Lew dije que empezara con la de 4,7. El  cargador es de 9V. Si llega a pasar un amp cael 4,7V, le quedan unos 4V. ¿Crees que puede estallar? Ni se mosquearan si son 4 pilas como dice. Y con 1A la resistencia casi le echara humo. Enseguida se dará cuenta, a menos que sea despistado. Aunque tienes razón, puede hacer cualquier cosa. No tiene ni idea. Por eso le tiraba esas sugerencias. La práctica, viste.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2016)

si valla a saver que hace 
,para nosotros es facil,pero para el no tienen ni idea ,.........
por ejemplo el otro dia le dije a uno
''sacas el ic ,cambias el fusible y si enciende el esterero ,si enciende 
compras el ic y listo,,,,,
bueno siguió mis instrucciones ,pero dejo todos los pines en corto ,en donde estaba el ic,,,

es decir ,es obvio que no tenia que probar el estereo en ese estado,
pero yo no se lo aclare,
ni hace falta aclarar esas cosas,pero eso entre nosotros ,para alguien que no sabe o no tiene la experiencia

uno nunca save con se va a salir


----------



## rub3n (Ago 28, 2016)

algunos pinitos he hecho, no es que no tenga idea de nada, el soldador para cambiar algun condesador bufado y cosas asi si que he hecho, pero la teoria no la tengo.

Añado fotos, decir que no hay que prestar atención al cable amarillo, se lo soldé yo a la pista para poder ver los componentes si hacían algo al cargar y poder localizar lo dañado, pero no lo conseguí ver.














muchas gracias a todos por participar, seguramente alguien que tenga la teoria sabe lo que se ha podido dañar con ese sobrevoltaje, que por otro lado me sorprende porque el cargador original es 8,4V y usé uno de 9V, pensaba que esa diferencia no lo dañaría pero...


----------



## josemaX (Ago 28, 2016)

Podría ser que tú cargador de 9V tuviese la polaridad invertida? Además, hay alimentadores chinos que de lo que ponen a lo que dan, hay un mundo (ni regulador llevan). Es posible que uno sea un cargador (con "inteligencia" dentro) y otro un simple alimentador?


----------



## palurdo (Ago 28, 2016)

Pues no estaría de más que pusieras los codigos que hay escritos en los chips grandes, que ya te adelanto que son Mosfets que actuan dejando pasar o no la corriente hacia las baterías, y que por la montañita que tienen en el encapsulado, han fallecido. Unos mosfets tipicos y muy baratos para estos asuntos son los 8205A (como el de la foto tu primer post) no obstante al no verse el código puede que no sean los mismos aunque se parezcan. Da la impresion de que estan conectados en paralelo, pero como tampoco se ve si los dos mosfets tienen la misma orientación y tampoco se ven bien las pistas, podrían estar en antiparalelo. Lo que se puede hacer es pedir los mosfets a china (1€), y desoldar los viejos y poner los nuevos en la misma posición.

No creo que se haya estropeado porque el cargador sea de 8.4V y le hayas conectado una fuente de 9V por el hecho de esos 0.6V de más que no on practicamente nada. Es posible que se haya quemado porque el cargador da 8.4V (u 8.6, u 8.7V...) regulados, es decir que da igual lo que conectes, el voltaje varia muy poquito. Por otro lado probablemente el trafo de 9V @1A sea simplemente un rectificador y un filtro y ya esta, sin ninguna regulación (porque el aparato que solia alimentar no necesita el regulador, o porque el regulador se encuentra dentro del aparato). En esta situación el trafo de 9V en vacío da perfectamente 14V, voltaje al que se carga el condensador del filtro de alimentador. En cuanto conectas el trafo a la batería pasa la carga de esos 5V de más del condensador hacia la bateria durante unos momentos hasta qu el voltaje baje a 9V que es lo que da el transformador no regulado con carga. Pero ese pico de sobrecorriente puede ser suficiente para quemar los mosfets.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 28, 2016)

A mi me late que esas baterías están totalmente descargadas y no está funcionando el circuito,  me pasa muy frecuentemente con las baterías de tablet,  hay que cargar directamente la batería hasta un voltaje adecuado en el caso de las de tablet a 3.4v o por ahí,  en el argot del celular se le llama revivir la batería.  
Las baterías no cargan si ese circuito no está polarizado si se le pudiera llamar asi. 
A ver si me da chance de mostrarles con un vídeo como funcionan y que hacen esos circuitos.


----------



## rub3n (Ago 28, 2016)

Lo de descargadas es posible pero el led indicador no cambia para nada y las dejé toda la noche con su cargador original y nada.

Lo de comprar a China, si me ha de costar 1€ la pieza, son 2 que van, no?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 28, 2016)

Mide el voltaje del conjunto de baterías , y ve que este desente


----------



## palurdo (Ago 28, 2016)

El voltaje minimo d las bats tiene que ser unos 5.5 o 6V (el modulo es de 7.2V o eso pone en la trasera de la pcb) ya con eso deben cargar. Ahora, los bultos que sen ven en la foto de los mosfet me hace pensar que volaron.

Pues como no has dicho la referencia que tienen nos chips no te puedo decir el coste de estos, por eso te digo 1€. Pero si realmente son los FS8205A, por 60ctm tienes 10 chips, y por 1.05€ tienes 20 (te aconsejo que compres 20, porque si no tienes mucha practicq soldando componentes tan pequeños seguro que mas de uno vas a quemar)

Chip de protección de la batería IC MOSFET FS8205A 8205A SOIC-8-A1047
http://s.aliexpress.com/7NN7JZzE 
(from AliExpress Android)

20 Unids/lote FS8205A 8205A 8205 Junta de Protección de La Batería IC DIP-8
http://s.aliexpress.com/IFnmUJrY 
(from AliExpress Android)

50 UNIDS 8205A SOIC-8 CEG8205 Dual N-modo de Canal Mejora Mosfet
http://s.aliexpress.com/bY3IBvuQ 
(from AliExpress Android)

PD: No te fijes en lo que ponen en el titulo sobre los encapsulados, solo existe este chip en TSSOP-8 y en SOT-23-6, y los de antes son todos tssop-8


----------



## rub3n (Ago 29, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> El voltaje minimo d las bats tiene que ser unos 5.5 o 6V (el modulo es de 7.2V o eso pone en la trasera de la pcb) ya con eso deben cargar. Ahora, los bultos que sen ven en la foto de los mosfet me hace pensar que volaron.
> 
> Pues como no has dicho la referencia que tienen nos chips no te puedo decir el coste de estos, por eso te digo 1€. Pero si realmente son los FS8205A, por 60ctm tienes 10 chips, y por 1.05€ tienes 20 (te aconsejo que compres 20, porque si no tienes mucha practicq soldando componentes tan pequeños seguro que mas de uno vas a quemar)
> 
> ...



Hola, sí, los chips esos tienen como una montañita y la parte de abajo de éstos está de otro color, como quemado, que podría ser de la instalación o de que se quemaron después.

Pone esto en los chips:
pw8205A
Z1412


Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## palurdo (Ago 29, 2016)

Pues ya esta claro que son los 8205A. Puedes cambiarlos sin miedo. Ya contarás como ha ido. Saludos.


----------



## rub3n (Ago 29, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Pues ya esta claro que son los 8205A. Puedes cambiarlos sin miedo. Ya contarás como ha ido. Saludos.



Entonces los 3 links que pones son los mismos? Da lo mismo los otros números? La diferencia de precio es poca, pero creo que pillaré la de 10, necesito 4 y tengo más del doble por si la cago


----------



## palurdo (Ago 29, 2016)

Si, mismo componente, distinto fabricante.


----------



## rub3n (Ago 29, 2016)

Pues muy amable y muchas gracias a ti y a todos, de aquí a un mes y pico diré si todo funcionó.
De cualquier modo ya pedí una batería nueva por si las moscas no las revivo, a ver qué llega antes, hay unos días de diferencia pero es probable que lleguen antes los chips estos.


----------



## rub3n (Ago 30, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Si, mismo componente, distinto fabricante.



Hola, ayer hice directamente la compra al darme tú el ok, pero antes de eso yo había mandado a todos los vendedores si me servía para la placa mía y hoy me ha contestado el chino al que le hice la compra de las 10 unidades que me recomendaste y me dice:

Dear, not same item!


Ahora no sé si el chino sabe que no me vale (le indiqué los códigos esos que puse antes) o al ver que se llaman distinto me dice que no son los mismos.

Qué hago, le digo que lo mande sin más?


----------



## palurdo (Ago 30, 2016)

El vendedor chino no tiene ni idea de lo que vende, no sabe si los FS8205A y los pw8205A son intercambiables. En caso de dudas es aconsejable consultar los datasheets. Si que es verdad que hay otros integrados distintos con el numero 8205 y no son mosfets, pero tienen otros encapsulados, esta claro que lo que se ha estropeado en tu placa son mosfets, y los FS8205A son mosfets destinados a elementos de protección. El mismo chip se puede encontrar con distintos nombres:

AO8205A (de alpha&omega)
FS8205A (de Fortune semiconductor)
CEG8205A (de CET)
BF8205T (de ByD)
Generico 8205A (varios fabricantes)
Otros en SOT-23-6 (HM8205, S8205A, etc)

El datasheet del pw8205A no aparece en google, pero blanco y en botella... si tienes dudas consulta fotos de los compradores que compraron a ese vendedor:












Vamos, que yo lo pediria sin dudar.

PD: El chino lo que no quiere son problemas de reclamaciones porque lo que te venda le digas que no te vale.


----------



## rub3n (Ago 30, 2016)

Pedirlo ya lo pedí, pero hoy me ha contestado eso, le diré que no se procupe y que lo mande.

Ya os contaré. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 5, 2016)

Buenas.
Como me picaba la curiosidad, he estado buscando.

Saludos.


----------



## rub3n (Oct 6, 2016)

Muy buenas!
ya me llegaron y los acabo de instalar y parece que funciona, el cargador carga correctamente (se pone el led rojo y se queda en ese color) y si lo desenchufo de la corriente el cargador se pone en color verde, como que la electricidad pasa correctamente así que parece que están bien instalados, pero me ha ocurrido una cosa, al instalarlos se ha soltado uno como estos:




uno como el C2, que además se llama igual en mi placa (no es la de esta foto) y yo pensaba que era posiciones y no nombres de los compontentes que van en ese lugar, pero parece que un c2 es el componente ese...
el caso es que yo no me habia dado cuenta y la placa funciona correctamente sin eso, puedo usarla sin problema o me va a perjudicar de alguna manera? Eso qué función vendría a hacer? Me ha sorprendido que sin eso siga funcionando todo correctamente.

Por cierto, muchas gracias al chico que me recomendó estos chips, por poco dinero podré volver a usar 2 baterías!


----------



## palurdo (Oct 6, 2016)

Hola, yo tambien he pedido unos cuantos a raiz de este post, quiero inventar algo con ellos. Supongo que no tardaran en llegarme tampoco. Me alegra que lo hayas reparado bien.

C2 asi sin ver el esquema, es un condensador que sirve para estabilizar y filtrar las variaciones bruscas de corriente que pueden pasar por muchos motivos. Sin el va a funcionar, pero con el estará mejor protegido. El valor no es demasiado importante, sino que tenga un buen comportamiento ante transitorios (esr muy baja). Los mismos condensadores los encuentras en placas de ordenador muertas e incluso bajo lo microprocesadores. Son de entre 2.2uF/50V y 20uF/16V. Si vas a hacer un transplante, asegurate que tenga exactamente el mismo tamaño o algo mayor y el mismo color (si el cuerpo es negro o marron muy oscuro, no es un condensador, es una bobina). Si no tienes placas de ordenador muertas te das una vuelta por el Rastro de tu zona y por 1€ le compras alguna en algun puesto.

Ya irás contando. Un saludo.


----------



## rub3n (Feb 9, 2017)

Buenas, para no abrir otro hilo aprovecho este para consultar una cosa. Cuando se me dañaron las baterías por usar un cargador erróneo, compré una batería nueva a China que me llegó averiada o mal fabricada, al abrirla vi que las 4 pilas no estaban conectadas, sólo están las 2 que llevan el cable, las otras 2 no están conectadas y eso es lo que necesito de ayuda, saber qué debo unir. He abierto la que funciona que es parecida y la pena es que están colocadas entre sí de manera distinta y no me quiero aventurar a copiar porque he leído que si conectas mal puede explotar y la verdad que no tengo ganas que explote nada! 

Dejo un par de fotos, la primera se ve que una pila está chamuscada, no sé si eso funcionará o qué, pero quiero probarlo. Decir que donde va conectado el cable de salida, solo esas 2 están conectadas, que es la foto 2, son esas mismas por abajo.


----------



## Oufes (Feb 9, 2017)

Lo que puedes hacer es:

si tienes o puedes conseguir un voltimetro, simplemente
mides la polaridad de cada pila y pones + con -

si no tienes, puedes construir con un led rojo y una
r de 220 ohms un 'probador' de polaridad, necesitando para
que funcione esto minimo 3 pilas en serie, suponiendo que estas sean
de ni-mh con 1.2v cada una


----------



## palurdo (Feb 9, 2017)

La batería ha muerto de fabrica porque el listo que soldó la gris que está al lado de la chamuscada, la soldó dada la vuelta arriba y abajo con la chamuscada. Debían estar en paralelo, igual que las otras dos también debían estar en paralelo, pero la chamuscada y su compañera gris estaban entre sí cortocircuitadas. Se deben de haber calentado las baterías tanto que las uniones se deben de haber desoldado y caído. En resumen, le das la vuelta a la batería gris que está al lado de la chamuscada, y sueldas cables entre culos y cabezas de cada azul con cada gris.

Por cierto, lo normal es que fueran las 4 baterías iguales, parece que han fabricado las baterías reciclando las celdas de baterías de ordenadores portátiles. Si tienes algún ordenador portátil viejo que no funcione la batería, puedes sacar de la batería las celdas que tengan 3 o más voltios y cambiarlas por al menos las más dañadas, aunque yo las cambiaría todas. Si una batería ha estado mucho tiempo con menos de 3V estará por dentro cortocircuitadas y será un riesgo cargarla, se llegará a calentar de lo lindo.





oscdft1 dijo:


> Lo que puedes hacer es:
> 
> si tienes o puedes conseguir un voltimetro, simplemente
> mides la polaridad de cada pila y pones + con -
> ...



Son de litio, y parecen ser 18650, el voltaje nominal de la batería es de 8.4V, es una S2P2 (dos baterías paralelas por grupo, dos grupos en serie)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

O sea que las dos baterías grises están desconectadas  ?


----------

